# Doordash ratings



## wareagle30 (Apr 11, 2016)

Doordash clients have always been quick to give low ratings but amidst the COVID19 times even more so. I don't think customers know we can not check these orders for accuracy or even open bags. On time or early 94% and the rating slowly slides down.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

New clients who are isolating at home are simply being gracious and compassionate. Soon, they’ll return to being the same pricks they always were.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I wouldn’t worry about it unless you are on the bubble for deactivation.


----------



## weibo (May 26, 2016)

I'm running deliveries, around Chicago. I have no problem receiving high ratings. If you call the customer BEFORE you have swiped the arrival button AND AFTER you scope the quantity of customers ahead of you, in line, THEN _most_ customers will appreciate the heads-up on their order & will _likely_ give you a high rating. Like everywhere else, there _are assholes, even in DoorDash_


----------



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)

Customers definitely rate low on doordash. I can’t get above 4.62.


----------



## weibo (May 26, 2016)

Joey Calzone said:


> Customers definitely rate low on doordash. I can't get above 4.62.


I *fully* understand your situation. I figured out if I pick busy zones, I would have to sacrifice my early/later score for improving my customer rating. DD doesn't penalize you for your early/late score so I figured I would focus in what really counts: customer satisfaction

REMEMBER: SPEED & CUSTOMER DELIVERY ADVANCED DELAY NOTICES ARE THE KEY TO HIGH CUSTOMER RATINGS. I may arrive late at an already-busy restaurant BUT notifying the customer of the delay AND traveling as safe & as fast as possible usually helps increasing customer-service ratings


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

4.72 rating. Oh yeah your food was late, I had to drop off a GH order first before I delivered your $8 order. Why? 90% of the time, the food is not ready and I am waiting. I still have a 96% on time rating however my acceptance on all platforms sit at 10ish%


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Joey Calzone said:


> Customers definitely rate low on doordash. I can't get above 4.62.


4.62 is a good customer rating for Doordash. The minimum rating is 4.20, so you're well above that.



#professoruber said:


> 4.72 rating. Oh yeah your food was late, I had to drop off a GH order first before I delivered your $8 order. Why? 90% of the time, the food is not ready and I am waiting. I still have a 96% on time rating however my acceptance on all platforms sit at 10ish%


4.72 is a very good customer rating for Doordash.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Ever since they stopped holding us accountable for missing items with a sealed bag and and late because of busy restaurants my rating has been going up. Those policies should have been in place from the start.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Door Dash is a joke who gives a shit about a rating.


----------



## weibo (May 26, 2016)

Toby2 said:


> Ever since they stopped holding us accountable for missing items with a sealed bag and and late because of busy restaurants my rating has been going up. Those policies should have been in place from the start.


EXCELLENT POINT. Also, *live, instant communication, to a human*, on *all* live orders, capability should be a no-brained, too



Cdub2k said:


> Door Dash is a joke who gives a shit about a rating.


When *decent-paying* jobs are in such short supply, I will gladly accept any delivery job which respects everyone, starting with the employee/contractor, *first. NO delivery job, outside the big delivery companies, with thriving unions, like UPS will ever approach a decent delivery job work environment*


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Every time I look at my rating it’s lower. To fix this problem I just stopped looking at my rating.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Don't worry about your ratings. You have no control over what someone says about you. The end.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

i have been at 4.63 the last 6 weeks and haven't moved up or down once.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> Door Dash is a joke who gives a shit about a rating.


Food can't rate a driver, they mean to be eaten. No driver, no food for American eaters.

*DD brings out the best of America. You name it, ...........
More fun than Uber and Lyft, if you haven't try it out yet.*


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

DD knows we often get sealed bags, why in the hell are they making us click/confirm the bag contents match the app?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Stay away from the cheap deliveries they're the ones that are going to ding you, I've been dinged before from cheap deliveries that have peak pay.


----------

